# Indoor Pad Training



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello I was wondering if anyone that has trained their little guy to go on a pad indoors can give me some insight...we are having diffaculities with our 14 week old going on the pad in his “area” we have him in a bathroom gated during the day with his crate and water and toys and pad, so he has to go on it during the day but in the evening when we put him in there to go in the evening he refuses to go. We are trying to eliminate the other pads we have in the house (the house is three floors. But he has been running in the family room downstairs to go number 2) last night he held it so long in his area that my wife thought he just did not have to go, as soon as she brought him down he peed on the rug and a pillow that was on the floor








In addition, if you have read our other postings he has an issue during the day with ripping up his pad...I would appreciate and input or successful ways anyone on here has gotten their little guy to go on the pad that is in one area. 
I am thinking he might be too young still to catch on, but he does know how to hold it in because he is mad about being put in that area to go.

I appreciate any feedback you have
Have a great day
A.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I wish I could help, but Bella ripped up most pads, until I got her the washable ones, and she can't tear those. Good Luck


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm no expert in any way but maybe you should try keeping him in a different place...like an exercise pen in the kitchen or something. Maybe he just hates being in the bathroom. He might be too young to obe able to phase the pads out yet, especially in a 3 story house...so maybe you could try some pads in the living room for a little while more. Hope it gets better, Lori & Kylee


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I suggested a pen also.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Petsmart sells the pee pad holders. Maybe this would help you.







I'm not sure how they work since we are training to potty outside but I did see them at Petsmart!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I would suggest using the washable pads too. What we did is put one pee pad in our family room (our house is a split-level) which is the room we are in the most. Ruby doesn't do stairs yet, so she is always down there unless we take her upstairs (unless of course we were holding her) which we didn't do until she had been pretty consistent with the pad. I guess what I'm trying to say is I think he's still too young to know to go to all the different pads you have around the house. Start with just one and when he gets it and consistently goes on that one you can then start adding one at a time. You might also want to switch him to a pen in whatever room you hang out in the most instead of the bathroom. JMHO

Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Jun 29 2005, 12:42 PM
> *I would suggest using the washable pads too.  What we did is put one pee pad in our family room (our house is a split-level) which is the room we are in the most.  Ruby doesn't do stairs yet, so she is always down there unless we take her upstairs (unless of course we were holding her) which we didn't do until she had been pretty consistent with the pad.  I guess what I'm trying to say is I think he's still too young to know to go to all the different pads you have around the house.  Start with just one and when he gets it and consistently goes on that one you can then start adding one at a time.  You might also want to switch him to a pen in whatever room you hang out in the most instead of the bathroom.  JMHO
> 
> Ruby's mom Martha
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76265*


[/QUOTE]


We are trying to not confuse him by having multiple pads...we have one on each level and we are worried that he will not know where to go eventually. The bathroom we have him in is a nice size and we are not home during the day so we leave him in there with all his stuff he will need all day. We have been using the pad holder for the last month, so he is not dragging his pad now he rips out the white part in the middle. Never thought of the wash able pads ...guess he can’t rip those..the pen is a good idea but we do not want him having accidents on the hard wood floor (upstairs) or the rug in the family...he now goes poop on the pad but misses at times...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They are smarter than you think...he will get it when you start phasing out the pads, but right now, I think he is too young. I had one in every room for Brinkley when we got him home at 16 weeks. We eventually started weaning them away, and now we only have two in the whole house. I would like to get it down to one, but he sometimes won't pee/poo on the same one if we are not there to clean it right up.







So we have to leave two out.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 29 2005, 02:42 PM
> *They are smarter than you think...he will get it when you start phasing out the pads, but right now, I think he is too young. I had one in every room for Brinkley when we got him home at 16 weeks. We eventually started weaning them away, and now we only have two in the whole house. I would like to get it down to one, but he sometimes won't pee/poo on the same one if we are not there to clean it right up.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


How old was your dog when you started to pull back on the amount that you had out around the house? 

I guess the best thing at this point will be to continue to have one on each floor and direct him to the nearest pad when we think it might be time to “go” I was just trying not to confuse him, but maybe he is too young and needs the pad in sight for now...

I do not understand him not wanting to go in his normal area, I think he gets upset that we put him in there and instruct him to “go make” (that is our phrase for it) he held it last night until she took him out and then he went. They can be very bad at times and very stubborn...well if anyone has any other success stories please feel free to let me know we can use all the help we can get with him.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant Nay+Jun 29 2005, 12:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are trying to not confuse him by having multiple pads...we have one on each level and we are worried that he will not know where to go eventually. The bathroom we have him in is a nice size and we are not home during the day so we leave him in there with all his stuff he will need all day. We have been using the pad holder for the last month, so he is not dragging his pad now he rips out the white part in the middle. Never thought of the wash able pads ...guess he can’t rip those..the pen is a good idea but we do not want him having accidents on the hard wood floor (upstairs) or the rug in the family...he now goes poop on the pad but misses at times...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76280
[/B][/QUOTE]

What I would do then is keep him in the bathroom during the day and whatever room you spend the most time when you are home keep him with you in that area and have a pee pad there. Don't let him have free roam of the house, keep him with you at all times. Can you pretty much tell when he's giving you the signals that he has to go? If not, make sure after a good play session, after waking up, eating/drinking, etc. you take him to the pad and say what you say and when he goes praise praise praise and give a yummy treat. You might also want to get some indoor/outdoor cheap carpet to put under the pee pad (to protect your floors) until he has got the pad down pat. The only mistake Ruby makes sometimes is going on the edge of the pee pad, so half the peep is on and half is off....oh well, I'll take that over her peeing where she isn't supposed to! Like I said we only have the one pee pad in the house which means when she wakes up in the middle of the night we have to take her downstairs. We did put one in our living room once and she did use it, but we aren't on that floor very often. It was funny because a few days after we had shown her where that pee pad was in the living room we were up there again minus the pee pad and she had to go so she ran over to that corner and peed!!! I couldn't be mad because she remembered and thought she was doing the right thing which she was but minus the pee pad! Don't worry, your little guy will get it, sometimes it just takes a little longer!

Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he hasn't gone, leash him to you so he can't run off and go. I would keep pads on every floor until he is very reliable. What I do it put the pup in the pen and as soon as he goes, open the gate and reward so going=treat and I get out of the pen. If he doesn't go, crate for 5-10 minutes then back in the room and stand there with him. Repeat until he goes.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 29 2005, 10:11 PM
> *If he hasn't gone, leash him to you so he can't run off and go. I would keep pads on every floor until he is very reliable. What I do it put the pup in the pen and as soon as he goes, open the gate and reward so going=treat and I get out of the pen. If he doesn't go, crate for 5-10 minutes then back in the room and stand there with him. Repeat until he goes.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76407*


[/QUOTE]


We are going to the leash next, if the pad is in the room he will go...but if we put him in the bathroom...his hang out area he will not go until we walk away.. Weird, but we are trying to catch him doing something right (like peeing or pooping, so we can say "go make" as he goes so he knows what that phrase means) and give him a treat. When we come back to the bathroom he has already gone and I try to show him why he is getting his "special" treat...hopefully it is working....we want him to know that the bathroom pad is his place to go, not one pad in each room...
This morning he would not poop, so I left him alone in his gated area, he pooped and started ripping the pad and got the poop all over his paws and walked around the entire room...FUN clean up job at 6:45 am....


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I initially had a problem with the pee pads being ripped up, and then I found a holder that actually places a grate on top of the pad, which is great for a couple of reasons. Frosty doesn't have to step in her urine, and she can't get to the pad to rip it up. I believe the web site was something like wizdog.com or something similar. Good luck!
Angie


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd like to point out that making him go in *his* area goes against every instinct he has. That's why he's resisting. Dogs don't soil their own habitat. The bathroom is obviously his habitat and that's why he won't go there. I think he's trying to send a pretty clear message by ripping up the pad, etc. He doesn't want a pad in his area, he wants one somewhere else. 

This is why I oppose the concept of crate training and pen confinement to be the solution to house training. If the dog has the full run of the house and sees the whole house to be his or her habitat--then s/he won 't use it as a bathroom. If, however, the dog only perceives a tiny portion of the house to be his or hers, then s/he will be inclined to go to the bathroom in other parts of the house. This is why so many crate trainers have problems with the dog soiling all over the house.


----------

